# Azoo diffusor leaking



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm getting a lot of large bubbles out of my Azoo diffusor. I tightened the black ring around the top but it didn't seem to help much. Also, the bottom stem is letting CO2 leak through...it's like there aren't enough barbs to make a completely gas tight seal.

eh?


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I read that all connections are supposed to be sealed with tape on the threading. Maybe that will help some but I'm not sure if its safe for the inside of the tank.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Where did you read that? I don't recall seeing any such thing on the box. Besides, putting tape on the bottom stem wouldn't make any sense...

I thought at first maybe the Tygon tubing was a bit too loose so I swapped in some regular airline tubing. Same thing...


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

Well then maybe I misunderstood your question. In the directions to make a CO2 reactor is talked about putting tape on the threads of every connection of the enitre system.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

That's more for the NPT threadings, this is completely different.

I cranked down on the threaded part at the top and cranked a small zip tie on the stem...we'll see what happens in a little bit.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I'm getting a lot of large bubbles out of my Azoo diffusor. I tightened the black ring around the top but it didn't seem to help much. Also, the bottom stem is letting CO2 leak through...it's like there aren't enough barbs to make a completely gas tight seal.
> 
> eh?


I got some large bubbles out of the top of mine for the first few hours. I thightened the black ring, removed and inserted the disc both ways but it still had large bubbles. After a few hours all of the bubbles were very tiny.

I didn't have any troubles with the bottom stem. It sealed up nicely.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Try a small cable tie around the tubing at the bottom. Mine leaked large bubbles for a few days and then stopped. Now only misting.

André


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I had the same thing happen. When first setup it was releasing large bubbles after about a day or so it stopped.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine also (though I've had mine for a bit longer than the rest of you). It went away after 1 hr.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> I cranked down on the threaded part at the top and cranked a small zip tie on the stem...we'll see what happens in a little bit.


I wasn't home today to obvserve the bubbles coming out of the disc, but last night the zip tie seems to have worked. Maybe tomorrow I'll actually be home to see the tank....


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm totally sold on the diffusor method. I didn't think I would actually see pearling from needle leaf java fern PLANTLETS. It should be even better when the second 2x55 lights get installed...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I like the way mine is working out too. Maybe Jack and Jim will let us know how their diffusers are working once they get them set up and running. Keep an eye on the growth and see if it is faster.


----------

